# bighorn sheep tag unit b3



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i drew a bighorn sheep tag for b3 thats the unit that starts at belfield for the southeastern part of the unit and just a little north of beach it starts the south west part of the unit... if you have any infomation on any rams in the area or any specific locations would be appreciated! any pictures would be awsome too! thanks 
its only my 2nd year puttin in and i got a tag only 14 and i hope i get one wish me luck!


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Congratulations and good luck. Tell Dad to start saving vacation and gas money for numerous scouting trips. After following a coworker through the process to take his ram last Fall, I can tell you that there are no "gimme's" when it comes to the sheep. Anything can happen, but it sure looked like success for all of the tag holders last year was directly proportional to the amount of effort put forth. Count on limited help from the G&F, when looking for sheep. Having lots of money and free time to scout would probably work the best. Burl


----------

